Ask HN: ProtonMail – Opinions? - skorbenko
======
diehunde
I've been using Protonmail and ProtonVPN for almost a year (Plus subscription)
and it's been pretty good. It's now my primary email address. Some cool things

\- You can have a @pm.me address which is much shorter than @protonmail.com \-
You can use email clients with bridge \- Mobile apps are pretty good

Their VPN product is really solid too.

------
zeroego
I switched over completely from Gmail earlier this year. Everything works the
way I need it to, the only thing I wish I had was a "Block" button to get rid
of spammers or companies that don't respect the unsubscribe button. I also
don't understand why I have to 2FA every time I log in on my home computer. I
wish it stayed logged in.

These are minor grievances, though. The interface is smooth and mail delivery
thus far has been completely reliable.

------
__ralston3
Been using it for several months post-Gmail. I wouldn't expect all the bells
and whistles of Gmail, but you get a solid, reliable, fast, and private email
option. The mobile app is solid (though I _really_ wish conversation threading
was better). And as @diehunde mentioned, you get @pm.me addresses (up to about
5 alternate email addresses). I don't regret my purchase and would buy again

------
stockkid
I've used it for about six months as a primary email service provider.

Good web app and mobile app. At first I thought it'd be inconvenient to not be
able to search the body of emails, as one does in Gmail. But such restriction
did not prove to be a big deal. Overall I like it.

------
badpun
Drawbacks:

1\. No full-text search in the web app.

2\. IMAP interface is still not 100% reliable (yes, I have the latest Bridge
update).

Other than that, it’s ok.

